# Flea market betta!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So we went to the Abbotsford flea market this morning and I had been seeing the ads on craigslist for the people with bettas and water plants and they were there  
I picked up a nice male silvery/blue metallic body with yellowy fins plakat, very cute fish! I will post some pics of him when he settles in. They had many beautiful long finned bettas too (one, a delta maybe, looked like a rainbow! but I was in the market for something shorter finned) 
The people were very friendly and helpful, has anyone else bought any of their bettas?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your new betta!

I have never heard of live fish being sold at flea markets (and I've not been to the Abbotsford flea market since I was a teenager), but it sounds like your plakat is very handsome.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

lol, I thought it was a bit surprising too but there were puppies there too (not from the same people) so I guess so! 

He's a very "interested" little guy, follows my finger around and watches everything. I was just going to put him in my 65g but he just seems so small now that I have him next to it.... Maybe I'll buy a betta barracks for him and put some plants in it and stuff so he can have the benefit of warm filtered water with his own "space" and not get lost.


I was eyeballing the lovely lights in my shrimp biocube thinking he would absolutely sparkle under them but I'm sure he would wreak havoc in there!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Cruddy pics but I don't want to bother him too much. Fuzzy, but show his colours pretty well. (silver in some lights, blueish in others)


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

Love him, he is very cute!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

great colours!


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW - great flea market find; he's very pretty


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri, You are very dedicated to the fish hobby, long way for you to come to find a betta  Although he is beautiful. I had seen the adds on craislist too, but never made it over. Maybe next Sunday. Did they have filters, tanks, etc? New or used?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Keri, You are very dedicated to the fish hobby, long way for you to come to find a betta  Although he is beautiful. I had seen the adds on craislist too, but never made it over. Maybe next Sunday. Did they have filters, tanks, etc? New or used?


Oh, I just have to leave the coast sometimes and any excuse will do!! (Especially pretty fish!) They had a few supplies there with them but if you are looking for something specific you can email them

Home

Website is under construction but there is an email contact there.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Good find! I always wanted a yellow-black tip CT beta.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i picked one up from the fleamarket, i pretty much go to the abbotsford flea market every second week


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Little man is growing up!!



















Sorry about the water spots!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

do they sell bettas in the Abbotsford market every week? I've seen the adds on the net, but they are all old. Latest one was from mid april…
EDIT: I checked the link to the website, but is not available


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

He is looking great! Water spots aside, those are gret shots!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> He is looking great! Water spots aside, those are gret shots!!


X2!!! I agree, Ed. That is one gorgeous little fish. Nice score


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Keri said:


> Oh, I just have to leave the coast sometimes and any excuse will do!! (Especially pretty fish!) They had a few supplies there with them but if you are looking for something specific you can email them
> 
> Home
> 
> Website is under construction but there is an email contact there.


Let me know next time you feel the urge to leave the Coast & come on over. We can have a bbq under my new pergolas (built a smaller bbq pergola a couple of weeks ago to match my big pergola over my "BCA" deck).

Very cool metallic betta you got there, btw.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks all 



roadrunner said:


> do they sell bettas in the Abbotsford market every week? I've seen the adds on the net, but they are all old. Latest one was from mid april&#8230;
> EDIT: I checked the link to the website, but is not available


I just saw that it was down as well  I'm not sure if they are still selling them but I may check it out next week while I am at the BC reptile club show and sale - it's in the same location, just a different building. It would be a shame if they weren't around any more!!



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Let me know next time you feel the urge to leave the Coast & come on over. We can have a bbq under my new pergolas (built a smaller bbq pergola a couple of weeks ago to match my big pergola over my "BCA" deck).
> 
> Very cool metallic betta you got there, btw.


We would love to see you again Anthony  Next weekend we're in Abbostsford all weekend (I'll be working the door at the reptile sale) but the stars will align someday and we'll make it happen!!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I went to the flea market just for the bettas & plants and they weren't there.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww that's too bad - I'm not sure if they are not around any more or just at the Vancouver flea market on saturdays - I'm in Abby tonight and we're going to go check out the flea market tomorrow


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup, they were there - in the middle-ish, inside the building. Lots of pretty bettas today too!! He says he's having problems with his internet/website but he gave me a card (if anyone wants the # let me know, you can text them)
There was a really neat pastel-ey blue crowntail and I was sooooo tempted.... 

I think they are at the Vancouver Flea market on Saturdays and the Abbotsford one on Sundays


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

do they have any nice pure white ones there?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> do they have any nice pure white ones there?


I only looked really quickly  I didn't want to get *too* attached to any of them lol, I don't need another tank!! I do know that he has lots more at home than just what he brings.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ooooh cool thanks alot! and if you dont mind can i have his number?

cheers! nick


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

do they have website?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> do they have website?


They do, but it's currently down, they are having problems with it. there is a # to text them at if you would like.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Do they bring anything else besides betta??
cuz I think if I remember correctly, they ever mentioned on their website that they have other stuff too...??


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice betta, never new they had fish there, i am in abby so i will be at the next one, checking everything out. Thanks for the tip Cheers


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Confirmed they will be there this weekend, June 19th.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Shiyuu said:


> Do they bring anything else besides betta??
> cuz I think if I remember correctly, they ever mentioned on their website that they have other stuff too...??


convicts haha


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> Do they bring anything else besides betta??
> cuz I think if I remember correctly, they ever mentioned on their website that they have other stuff too...??


Some small plants, snails, some fish supplies. I bought some cactus wood for $2


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wondering if they still sell bettas every sunday at the market. Anybody went lately?
I have one spot waiting for a perfect beuty


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya i went about a month ago and i didn't see nothing for fish. i got a aqua clear 50' syphon for 25 bucks, and there was some decorations and that was it. Cheers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I went yesterday and no fish. I was wondering if they stopped going or go somewhere else now. Anybody seen them lately?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

still looking for more bettas, anybody seen any at the market lately? I went to abbotsford on sunday and no show….


----------

